# (I know its late) 3 state 3 mountain challange 2012



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Four different routes and our 25th. anniversary. Come join us in Chattanooga this year, May 5, 2012.
3S3M Homepage | Chattanooga Bicycle Club


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the alert. I'm already in. Super event!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice, if that doesnt fall during any of my race schedule, I might have to check that ride out. Looks like a great time.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I got signed up 31 Dec...just in time for the early bird thingie or whatever it was. 

Training every day for the ride...been doing the Climbing Series rides with the CBC for the last couple of weeks. We have one again this weekend, and each leading up to the 3 State.


----------



## tlogank (Mar 24, 2012)

This will actually be my first century ride ever...assuming I can complete it. Have a random/vague question, if anyone wants to chime in, I would appreciate. I do 95% of my riding alone (self-employed, so my ideal times to go are usually others work hours) and my rides (can't post a link to my GarminConnect since I'm new) usually are around 35 miles, with a 17-18mph pace, 2000 or so ft of climbing on the average...and I do this at least once or twice a week, depending on how busy I am, then I run on the other days.

Now onto my point...I have no gauge of time on what to expect to do a ride like this century (again, pending that I can finish). Can anyone tell me what their average solo ride distance/pace is like that has done this ride in the past vs what it's like when they do the 3S3M ride? I just want to know if I can expect to finish in the 6-8hr range or if it's going to be much worse for myself. Thanks for any responses...looking forward to the ride.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'm planning on riding it again as long as it doesn't present a scheduling conflict. I really need to get off my duff and check the calendar.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

tlogank said:


> This will actually be my first century ride ever...assuming I can complete it. Have a random/vague question, if anyone wants to chime in, I would appreciate. I do 95% of my riding alone (self-employed, so my ideal times to go are usually others work hours) and my rides (can't post a link to my GarminConnect since I'm new) usually are around 35 miles, with a 17-18mph pace, 2000 or so ft of climbing on the average...and I do this at least once or twice a week, depending on how busy I am, then I run on the other days.
> 
> Now onto my point...I have no gauge of time on what to expect to do a ride like this century (again, pending that I can finish). Can anyone tell me what their average solo ride distance/pace is like that has done this ride in the past vs what it's like when they do the 3S3M ride? I just want to know if I can expect to finish in the 6-8hr range or if it's going to be much worse for myself. Thanks for any responses...looking forward to the ride.



This will be my first go at it myself. However, being here in Chattanooga, and riding with the club that hosts the event, I've spoken with several peopel who have done the ride several times. Also, as we're doing the "Climbing Series" rides each weekend...getting ready for the actual event...I've experienced two of the three climbs first hand (we just did Suck Creek yesterday).

With all that, my point is that based on what you said you were riding now (which is pretty close to my ride stats), I would think you could expect to complete it in about 6.5 hours or so (ride time). That's what I'm going to be shooting for.

My biggest concern at this point pacing myself correctly...i.e. 15ish-16ish on the easy bits to conserve my strength for the climbs.

Check out the Chattanooga Bicycle Club's site/ride calendar. If you're anywhere close to Chattanooga, maybe this would be a good thing for you to ride... 

Ride Calendar | Chattanooga Bicycle Club

April 28th, 8:00 AM to 3:00 PM Get ready for the 3 State 3 Mountain Event. Start at Finley, back track the 3S3M metric to where the full century splits off. Take the full century split up and over Sand Mtn and Burkhalter Gap. Continue following the full century route back to Finley Stadium.

Ride is a very challenging 75 miles. Anyone that can do this ride can do the full centuery.

Cue sheets will be provided for those wanting to go faster. Pace depends on who shows, but is expected to be 14-16 mph. NO ONE WILL BE DROPPED.

Cue sheets for shorter versions from Stadium (70 miles) and Tiftonia (62 miles), will be available for those wanting to bypass Burkahlter Gap.

Inclement weather cancels ride. Call ride leader if weather is questionable.

Start time: 8:00 am
Start location: Finley Stadium, south side
Distance; ~75 miles
Pace: 14-16 mph, NO ONE DROPPED
Cue sheets will be available for faster riders


----------



## tlogank (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Tuck....I actually went to the climbing ride yesterday up Suck. It was my first ride ever with the CBC, so I didn't talk to many people, but I enjoyed it. I was standing at the top of the mountain for a bit with a few of the other riders, so maybe you saw me...all black Motobecane bike, solid blue jersey, drove a navy blue VW Jetta. 
The weather was gorgeous, ride was fun, and not too grueling, but I understand it's the easiest of the 3 mountains as well. I will try to make the 75 miler on 4/28, but I've also got a concert to attend that evening, so we'll see how it works out. Thanks again.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

As in yrs. past I will be driving my truck as a SAG vehicle in support of the masses. It will be parked out front of the stadium before daylight on ride day, 08 Red Ford F150 crew cab stepside bed w/ a 4 bike rack on the hitch.

Lets hope for beautiful weather again this yr.

Bill


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

tlogank said:


> Thanks for the advice Tuck....I actually went to the climbing ride yesterday up Suck. It was my first ride ever with the CBC, so I didn't talk to many people, but I enjoyed it. I was standing at the top of the mountain for a bit with a few of the other riders, so maybe you saw me...all black Motobecane bike, solid blue jersey, drove a navy blue VW Jetta.
> The weather was gorgeous, ride was fun, and not too grueling, but I understand it's the easiest of the 3 mountains as well. I will try to make the 75 miler on 4/28, but I've also got a concert to attend that evening, so we'll see how it works out. Thanks again.


If you're the guy with teh beard, I saw ya. If you're not the guy with the beard, I still saw ya...just don't remember. hehe I was with the faster group that was waiting at the top for the others. BUT, as I was goofing off on the phone, you guys all took off and left meh, so I decided to wait for the second group to regather at the top before heading back down.

I've climbed Burkhalter, and now Suck Creek. And I hafta tell ya...I disliked Suck Creek due to it's length. Burkhalter is much tougher...grade-wise...BUT, it's a lot shorter. I dunno. Maybe I'll feel differently during the actual event.

Don't forget about the rest of the climbing series rides, and you already know about the 4/28 climb. Should be a great one. And one of the other guys in our faster group and I do some climbing rides ourselves in order to get ready for this, so if you're interested, shoot me an email or PM and I'll let ya know when.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

BCR#1 said:


> As in yrs. past I will be driving my truck as a SAG vehicle in support of the masses. It will be parked out front of the stadium before daylight on ride day, 08 Red Ford F150 crew cab stepside bed w/ a 4 bike rack on the hitch.
> 
> Lets hope for beautiful weather again this yr.
> 
> Bill



I hope so Bill. This will be muh first one, so I'd love it if the weather is nice.

After reading about the past years, however, coupled with the fact that "Chattanooga" is an ancient Cherokee word meaning "It freaking rains here EVERY weekend!", I am only semi-optimistic.


----------

